# Prewar Fenders



## TheFizzer (May 26, 2022)

A set of 26” fenders from an Iver Johnson that I’m not going to use.  Looks like a glass reflector with a crack.  Shipping to the lower 48 for $40.  If shipping is less I’ll refund you if it’s more I’ll cover it.


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 26, 2022)

Does a magnet stick to theses ??


----------



## TheFizzer (May 26, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Does a magnet stick to theses ??



I’ll check this evening


----------



## TheFizzer (May 26, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Does a magnet stick to theses ??



Yes a magnet sticks


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 26, 2022)

Thank you for checking for me …👍


----------

